# JS52 WOW on Black TTR



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any one seen my old TTR about? Was sold about a month back from Portsmouth Audi, if they come on here, can they contact me as I have something very important for them!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Don't get exited, its not me unfortunately. God I wish it were.

But I did want to say how GREAT your old TT looks. No doubt your new one is equally good, but I had to comment on your old beauty too!


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

What is it, the suspense is killing me


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

scott-tt225 said:


> What is it, the suspense is killing me


yeah me also ..... prey tell :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

scott-tt225 said:


> What is it, the suspense is killing me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I hear the new owner is a very nice guy not like tha old sod who used to own it :wink: :lol:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

M9fdb said:


> scott-tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, the suspense is killing me
> ...


And me


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Now you come to mention it..............

I was hoping to find out what it is too


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

It's definately not a torch


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nope not a fliklite :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Keys?

:wink:


----------



## Steve99 (Jun 9, 2006)

Stereo code??


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Locking wheel nut key?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

NUM_TT said:


> Locking wheel nut key?


Believe ME, _that's_ not important :-|


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

Is there a prize for first correct answer :?:

My guess - Tonneau cover


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Keys...

Getting warm but not exactly :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Go on then "PRAY" tell :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Service key?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

key ring :?:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A start button he didn't get round to fitting! :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

was said:


> key ring :?:


 :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No Dave I aint never selling that, mine was one of the very first, carved out of pure solid ally block from the mine in Ingolstadt where they dig out the ancient aluminium ingots by hand, with 6 year old Yorkshire ladsand melt the blocks down to make TTs.

Hand carved by a wizzened old man who's eyes could tell a thousand secrets ( of unspoilered TTs )


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Stereo Keys. Did I win... did I :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry Mac, no prize for you matey! :roll:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Keyfob batteries?

This is a rubbish competition though, we need an insentive :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK Jay, I have a prize ...

A box full of TT led bulbs for the front side lights, must be about 6 or more plus rear number plate leds plus a big red LED for when you have a white rear lens on the fog lamp and need a very bright red one.
Total worth at least Â£40 -Â£50

Now lets have some serious detective work here. 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

And some rusty bullet holes  :lol:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

i reckon a keyring or a security key blank that you can get a key cut from ?!?!??! Am "I" right am I .... well am i ?????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Congrats M9...!

but you are wrong :roll:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

am i close then ????? :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TTotal said:


> No Dave *I ain't never * selling that


I think it is the keyring, the statement above is a double negative indicating that yes, you are going to sell it.

I'll PM you my address for delivery of the prize :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Key for or set of valve caps


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ding dong

You are wrong (clever sod)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> Key for or set of valve caps


THOSE keys? well they are fine engineering arent they :lol: :lol: :lol:

No matey


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

is it key related - i reckon a new ring for his key fob ?!?!?!?!??!?

PS Dave are you making anymore of those pukka TT keyrings ??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

M9fdb said:


> am i close then ????? :lol:


Not even tepid let alone warm old son


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

i give up i don't like this game anymore  :wink:

D

PS stick ya poxy bulbs on ya chrimbo tree


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tried that but its 240v .. :x


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Tried that but its 240v .. :x


use a transformer :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

How are they gonna help :?

http://sunboar.files.wordpress.com/2007 ... -awful.jpg


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

you want to buy it back ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Fraid not Andy, we have well and truly moved on now.

Such a delight in not worrying about the darned thing all the time...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Manual book (or part of it)?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

service booklet


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry you are all getting colder again away from the _key_ subject

:wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Touch up stick/paint :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Sorry you are all getting colder again away from the _key_ subject
> 
> :wink:


The Service Key?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Chrome handle/lock covers.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

TTotal said:


> OK Jay, I have a prize ...
> 
> A box full of TT led bulbs for the front side lights, must be about 6 or more plus rear number plate leds plus a big red LED for when you have a white rear lens on the fog lamp and need a very bright red one.
> Total worth at least Â£40 -Â£50
> ...


Now we're talking! I'd really love that prize too, have always wanted a rear number plate LED but always too lazy to buy one 

Ok then, as no-one's mentioned it so far, how about the actual spare (2nd) key?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The old quattro logo bit from the glovebox?

Locking wheel nut keys?

Wallet key?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did you leave your house keys in the car?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Clue

NOT a key that fits in a lock...

:wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

an allen key ?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

an allen key ?

have we had locking wheel bolt key ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Clue
> 
> NOT a key that fits in a lock...
> 
> :wink:


Stereo code?

The key to your heart [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> an allen key ?
> 
> have we had locking wheel bolt key ?


Yep - top of the page :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Somebody already mentioned key code for the radio - so is it some key code for something else?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

A monkey? A donkey?

I reckon Was has got it with the allen key! [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> A monkey? A donkey?
> 
> I reckon Was has got it with the allen key! [smiley=toff.gif]


Allen key for what?

...and what would was do with a box full of LEDs :roll: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Stereo Code- Winner! 

edit: damn someone beat me to it :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Stereo Code- Winner!


Already done that one Andy


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Allen key for what?


For the tax disc, if he used to have the TTOC engraved ones.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Allen key for what?
> ...


Good point. I've got a few of them :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Or the thousand bit's of bling he has :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tax disc holder was the ten million pound one from Roland Rat at GTT so no quays or keys on that one, dig deeper into that mental myre you call a brain.
I'll bet that only 1 person knows the answer!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

How about the key to the locking tyre valve caps?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Allen key for the blinging fixings under the bonnet, holding down the plastic covers?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Code for handsfree set up. bluetooth link etc


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Allen key for the under fixings under the bonnet, holding down the platics?


a bit like an allen key then 

oi Mr Total, stop fekking around and .....


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

key to a night with ya missus ???? :wink: :wink:

AKA the key to "Victory lane" 

D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

AHA !

One of you is getting close now and it aint M9 :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is it a spare keyboard - nothing to do with the car?

Or how about spare key batteries?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Twice a no there John


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Allen key for the under fixings under the bonnet, holding down the platics?
> ...


Was are you feeling the force - ya LED's look like mini light sabre's mate :lol:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

allen key for something ?????


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Colour code key?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Look for the last time it is NOT an allen key !

Not even a Torx key

Not a Keyboard

Not a colour key

Not a lock key


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Keys...
> 
> Getting warm but not exactly :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Is it a code to unlock a piece of apparatus such as imobiliser or the key itself or vagcom


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Locking wheel nut/tyre valve key ?


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

hold up boys i think even TTOTAL is getting the hump now :lol:

Come on spill the bean's ...........


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTotal said:


> NOT a key that fits in a lock...





TTotal said:


> Keys...
> Getting warm but not exactly :wink:


you cant have it both ways


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You had a REVO remap, so it's not going to be a dongle key map changer unless you replaced the old REVO with something :wink:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Is it a serial number type key, e.g. for getting replacement keys cut / made and coded to the immobiliser


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

elrao said:


> Is it a serial number type key, e.g. for getting replacement keys cut / made and coded to the immobiliser


i said that one mate and he dissed me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

John-H said:


> You had a REVO remap, so it's not going to be a dongle key map changer unless you replaced the old REVO with something :wink:


Who says its not gonna be a dongle then :?:

JH send me your address, yep if the new owner gets on here, tell him I can unlock another 53 hp in exchange for some cash in just 2 minutes!

The answer was the Revo Dongle :wink:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

JH top man - Bout f-ing time we got it - has been going on nearly all day :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

M9fdb said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a serial number type key, e.g. for getting replacement keys cut / made and coded to the immobiliser
> ...


I thought he was dissing you over the wife comment!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

trust John to get his dongle and keys all mixed up 

congrats JH [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Was - may the force be with you !!! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*Â£oody 'ell - I won somethong!  - Woohoo! [smiley=cheers.gif] I don't usually win things :lol:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

i'm bored now [smiley=zzz.gif]

D


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

was said:


> you cant have it both ways


You obviously don't know John that well was!! :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > you cant have it both ways
> ...


 :lol: I should have noticed the signs


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

John-H said:


> *Â£oody 'ell - I won somethong!  - Woohoo! [smiley=cheers.gif] I don't usually win things :lol:


Only just noticed this fun post 

Congrats John, looks like your TT is going to be a bit brighter  .


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

And there was me thinking you'd stashed a kilo of coke in there somewhere


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

the new owner will be delighted to know his new pride and joy is a pre-chipped beasty(maybe or maybe not)

did the dealer know this when they sold it ?

:lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Finally got back to this thread...

Well done John for winning the box of fairy lights!!

Nice to see a bit of good old fashioned forum banter fun


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Finally got back to this thread...
> 
> Well done John for winning the box of fairy lights!!
> 
> Nice to see a bit of good old fashioned forum banter fun


 :lol: . Thanks - I'll string them up later.

Yes, a big thanks to TTotal for running such an excellent thread  . Good clean fun!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

John-H said:


> :lol: . Thanks - I'll string them up later.


can you do John while you're on :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I knew all along (he de-chipped it on my driveway), but John knew I was away so couldnt ruin his party...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> No Dave I aint never selling that, mine was one of the very first, carved out of pure solid ally block from the mine in Ingolstadt where they dig out the ancient aluminium ingots by hand, with 6 year old Yorkshire ladsand melt the blocks down to make TTs.
> 
> Hand carved by a wizzened old man who's eyes could tell a thousand secrets ( of unspoilered TTs )


 Sure :roll: [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

What did you do with Baby TTotal? Is he still alive?


----------



## diana ayling (Nov 8, 2012)

I own this beauty. Have done since 2007. Still burns up the tarmac


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

diana ayling said:


> I own this beauty. Have done since 2007. Still burns up the tarmac


There's a blast from the past.... you may not want to see pictures of how this car was enjoyed but it was cruised to many TT meets.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Here's some :- http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iow2003.htm


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

diana ayling said:


> I own this beauty. Have done since 2007. Still burns up the tarmac


Did you ever get the Revo dongle??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> diana ayling said:
> 
> 
> > I own this beauty. Have done since 2007. Still burns up the tarmac
> ...


I have one for sale if any one needs one it is the SPS2 dongle with the anti theft on it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> Here's some :- http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iow2003.htm


That was the Isle of Wight meet. A great weekend


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> diana ayling said:
> 
> 
> > I own this beauty. Have done since 2007. Still burns up the tarmac
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi Diana,

I know JS52WOW well. It's been to many TTOC/TTF meets 8)  
.
And, no, it wasn't mine :roll:

Oh, and is the car still a "he" or has it changed to a "she"? :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n243 ... l07001.jpg

This is my favourite garage in Chertsey, spot the head engineer at work..... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You still have more posts that I do


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n243/TTotal2/Waksapril07001.jpg
> 
> This is my favourite garage in Chertsey, spot the head engineer at work..... :lol:


Now then old timer how's tricks mate


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n243/TTotal2/Waksapril07001.jpg
> ...


Pretty good thanks Andy,

Yes Dani - still way ahead of most peeps on here and with 5 years off for good behaviour!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Of course not as many as the yellow peril...... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey John, great to see you round these parts  Hope life is treating you well matey!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Of course not as many as the yellow peril...... :roll:


Yes but you have a life mate :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Is it five years already? How time flies


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

You know the owner of that car was a gangster!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh the good old times


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Phew that was close, we nearly mentioned the V word there- that was the meet where we all saw V's new TTC - also 5 years ago.
Happy days eh? (when my only gal was leg less and fit in the boot size  )

Also before the number plate change to T70 TAL (TTOTAL gettit? That was down to Tim Gaylord 350z who found the plate on eBay for me)


















Remember when I got car of the night Was? Hahahah x

Diana this will make you laugh...









This was our Lake District meet about 2003 ish...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Note the Kev Powell favourites....Mudflaps LOL !

Also my bullet holes :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Bullet holes :lol: I had a gold Aston Martin with bullet holes :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> Bullet holes :lol: I had a gold Aston Martin with bullet holes :wink:


did you always introduce yourself as "my names Bond... John Bond!" ? :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wak said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Bullet holes :lol: I had a gold Aston Martin with bullet holes :wink:
> ...


Yes but I was always ejected after that


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> This was our Lake District meet about 2003 ish...


I see Davidg's MKI 

Great meet the Lake District Cruise [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Remember when I got car of the night Was? Hahahah x


Haha! I remember that well! Amazing how two cars won the same award that night :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul, he nicked the sign off me afterwards :wink:

My first MOT in 2006 [smiley=bigcry.gif]










The last time I saw him at Portsmouth Audi... [smiley=bigcry.gif]










This is a good one.... the plate stuck on a hire car to fool the forum !!!! [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]










Just anothe motorway cruise with 100's of TTs










Gorgeous... look at those customised bits.. rear spoiler, door handles, rear spats, exhaust,brembos front and rear, big 5 spokes etc etc


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone still fitting double Angel Eyes from Was ? Superb....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wak said:


> You know the owner of that car was a gangster!


Wak, what was this nice guys's name?Last time I saw him he had just bought a Golf!

Remember the Penguin sticker too? (in the boot lid)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It was Shashi Dookey, John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, and he lives in the States since donkeys' years


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, yeah, Tux. Like hundreds on your lounge floor :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The famous TTotal weekend where "at 11:44 precisely, you were seen overtaking dangerously in a 30mph area" and with an oncoming IoM cop car! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I remember that event - great trip!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lets do it again, though not sure if I can get to 128mph in the Bedford ambulance....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> The famous TTotal weekend where "at 11:44 precisely, you were seen overtaking dangerously in a 30mph area" and with an oncoming IoM cop car! :lol:


Think the nice policeman had a moan about the number plate too... "Is this legal in the UK ?" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Lets do it again, though not sure if I can get to 128mph in the Bedford ambulance....


I think next year would be the year if we carry on with the two yearly rythm


----------

